# Salt Creek



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Does anyone know when the Salt Creek 3D range is going to open?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say next month.I have not got a email from them yet saying when.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Where is it located at?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> Where is it located at?


2979 w 4600 n 
brigham city

phone 435-279-0880

if you have a facebook page punch in salt creek 3d archery range.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Theres a shoot there the end of this month. The 23-24. Not susre if its going to open up before then though.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a hold of them. They said they are hoping to be open by April 6.they have order new targets and thy are hoping they will be there by then.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Their neighbor from across the street stopped in on Thursday and said Layne is setting targets up this week. Should be ready to shoot on Saturday...if not check next week after the Easter holiday.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Targets are almost set. They should be ready for next weekend for sure. It's is a good range. A lot of real field situations. I'm glad to have close to my house!


----------

